# Ohhhhh...



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Espo and I are gonna team up tomorrow afternoon...hmmm...summin may die!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll be back out there James!!! Good luck to ya'll!!!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Ugh ohh I was gonna go but I think the deer are gonna be to scared to move knowing yall are in the woods


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Kill a big one James! We watched a few does this afternoon and are hanging christmas lights tomorrow...Send me a report


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

James Fink said:


> Espo and I are gonna team up tomorrow afternoon...hmmm...summin may die!


See you out there James.


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr (Aug 21, 2012)

Keep us posted boys, always a pleasure listening to you guys.


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

GatorUSN said:


> See you out there James.


Yes sir!!! You hunting this am also or just this afternoon?


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

Bout ready to head out now


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Uh oh.. Finks 69 & Ol' Espo on the same hunt... Oughtta be a good one! The Red Carpet Express is enroute now! Stay tuned!

Sent from the good ol' Cougar Claw stand


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm up...Catchin Hell and son near by


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Just settled in. Doe jumped up 40 yds to my left as Iwas adjusting my safety rope...

Sent from the treestand


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

At least I am hunting! Even hunting in warm weather is better than not! Come on buck deer...


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm up too and I got a doe tag. Ill ale either. Good luck fellas.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Are y'all bowhunting or smokepole?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sabot Slinger... Open sights....

Sent from the treestand


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Smokepoles...


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

I hunted smoke yesterday and let 6 does, 6 yearlings, and a cow horn walk. Today I'm bow hunting.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

The buck stopped here... Got him half way out.... At the truck.... Halftime break... Sneak preview...









Sent from the treestand


----------



## toobad4u (Feb 13, 2012)

Good job. I like reading all the results. All I did today was put out more feed, and sight in my new rifle.

Stephen


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Zip for me today. Congrats


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

espo16 said:


> The buck stopped here... Got him half way out.... At the truck.... Halftime break... Sneak preview...
> 
> View attachment 67288
> 
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------
nice shot placement.


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Well..long story short...I saw 5 and expo saw a few and the one to shoot...with iron sights...88 yards...I am probably more fired up when I put someone on a deer than when I pull the trigger. Congrats Val!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats and nice shot!! 4 point?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Just got settled in the house... Here goes.... I'm sittin' on the couch last night... Finkster calls... Asks if I'm goin' huntin today. I say no. Dont have a smoke pole no more. "Well, you wanna go if I can get you one with iron sights?" Hell yeah lets go. "Meet me at the store at 12." 10-4 good buddy.... We head out.... Enroute I wanted to stop about every 500 yds. Some pretty woods up thataway... Haven't hunted up that far North... finally get to the killzone.... "What you think about here?" I dunno bro looks good . Don't matter to me. "Alright you go this way, I'll head up the road. Here's the gun locked and loaded." I get dressed and head in. I look around. walk to three different trees. flipped a coin. This one. Jack up. Adjust the safety rope and put the seat around the tree. Doe busts out about 30 yds behind me. I guess she couldn't take it no more. Check the forum. Check in with Gator. All good. Damn it pretty up here! 3 doe at about 3:45ish... I'm in a 150 yd horseshoe all the way around. I drop my phone 30ft below shortly after 4:00 catch movement 130 away.. Had to look through the binos. Buck...basket 6... I watched him for about 15 minutes. Doe comes out. Put the gun up. Too far with iron sights. I pray to the Deer Gods that he come closer. worked his way in... 88 yds. Put the sights on him... Second guess myself. Deep breath... Slow squeeze. Smoke cloud. by the time the smoke cleared the doe was 30 yds in front of me. Buck was gone. I watched the doe for another 10 minutes... Reloaded... Buck hauled ass into the thicket... I missed... tryin' to figure out what I'm gonna post on the forum about my miss... Get down. Head to where I last saw him. Look around for about 45 seconds.. Bastard is DRT 5 ft away... Happy as shit. Fink heads my way. I drag him halfway out.... Head to truck. Drop off stand... We go back in and get him. I tell James lets head to the base celebratory drink on me. Jack & Cokes... He kicks my ass in pool. Asks me if I need help cleaning him... I say I'm good. Shoot the shit and tell deer stories. Leaving he says "How far is your house?" Bout 7 minutes away... "OK, I'll just follow you." Get to the house. Get him jacked up.. I walk in to take a piss... come back out and that son of a bitch has already started skinnin! Fink I got it bro! "Naw I'm good. I got this shit...." Takes care of the whole deer... I tell you what... That guy is solid.. A+... Puts me on one, drinks some beer and whiskey with me and insists that he clean it. Helluva guy. Class act... Let me tell you a secret... There's a deer in my cooler... 88yds iron sights... Now THAT'S badass... Finks 69 Outfitters is a top notch guide service.. I'd recommend them to anyone.. Stay tuned folks... stay tuned :thumbup:


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Great story !


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I think I'm gonna need some better pictures to verify it is a six. Kind of looks "spikish" to me! Lol. Where's my flag.....


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

Nice job James and Val. That's what it is all about. Also wanna say thanks to Catching Hell and son for letting me borrow thier muzzy. Good day all around.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Heres the spike"s"









Sent from the treestand


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

That was a great read! Congrats!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

"Finks 69 Outfitters" 

James, this should be your new screen name. :thumbup:

Very fine job there, Espo. Isn't it funny how our emotions can swing in a matter of a few moments when looking for a deer.


----------



## yankee cousin (Sep 1, 2009)

espo16 said:


> I tell you what... That guy is solid.. A+... Puts me on one, drinks some beer and whiskey with me and insists that he clean it. Helluva guy. Class act... Finks 69 Outfitters is a top notch guide service.. I'd recommend them to anyone..


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## nonameangler+1 (May 13, 2009)

*Congrat.*

Great Job Val. congrats on the buck. 
R/Walt


----------



## MissSnatch (Jul 25, 2012)

Great read. Congrats


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

espo16 said:


> Heres the spike"s"
> 
> View attachment 67324
> 
> ...


Yep, he's a 6...barely...if you're really desperate ...Lol


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job guys! I like the screw in antlers.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Way to go u knew somethin was gonna die between yall to. Hey espo are u n gator still gonna do the bw big buck contest?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Yes, he's a 6. Yes, I'm desperate. I'm desperate every single time I step into the woods. Matter of fact I'm so desperate I'm gonna lose sleep and wake up at 0 dark thirty for many a weekend to come, spend Lord knows how much money in gas to go back out there and try to kill me some more. Yes, he's in the cooler. Yes, he's gonna taste mighty fine, now that I think of it, Backstrap for supper tonight. Yes, I killed that sumbitch yesterday with a borrowed Sabot Slinger that I had never held before, old school, iron sights, 88yds. Right in the the ol' power steering pump. Yes, I tied one on with a hell of a great guy. Listening to the Blues in my front driveway while the Christmas lights were on and the city folk neighbors were driving by wondering what in holy hell we were doing. Don't get no better than that... BOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMM SHAKALAKA!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:rockon:


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Great story and post - thanks


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice shot Espo and good stuff on the story. Yes Fink is a great man his actions says it all.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great story! Nice buck! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats!! Good job!


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

:thumbup: I always knew you were a true polesmoker...I mean smokepoler!:thumbup:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Here ya go....


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Good thread! My gut told me I needed to get out there yesterday. So I did borrow my sons muzzle loader for Val. My son loaning a gun is what made this whole hunt. I know I have done something right with all of my fatherhood mistakes...because when I told him that Val shot one with his gun...he got so pumped up it almost made me tear up with pride. Austin made this hunt possibe because I would have not gone by myself. I love the outdoors and I dont take my son as much as I should. But the times that I have taken him it has made an impression on him. I sit here thinking about yesterdays hunt and how pumped up I was when Val told me buck down. It is not all about me or the other guy but what teaching our kids about being "sportsmen/sportswomen" and the sharing of all of it. I know that I have done something right and put someone on a deer yesterday...because my son was not selfish and that became the highlight of my day.thanks for the jack and coke Val! Enjoyed every minute of the day!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

James Fink said:


> Good thread! My gut told me I needed to get out there yesterday. So I did borrow my sons muzzle loader for Val. My son loaning a gun is what made this whole hunt. I know I have done something right with all of my fatherhood mistakes...because when I told him that Val shot one with his gun...he got so pumped up it almost made me tear up with pride. Austin made this hunt possibe because I would have not gone by myself. I love the outdoors and I dont take my son as much as I should. But the times that I have taken him it has made an impression on him. I sit here thinking about yesterdays hunt and how pumped up I was when Val told me buck down. It is not all about me or the other guy but what teaching our kids about being "sportsmen/sportswomen" and the sharing of all of it. I know that I have done something right and put someone on a deer yesterday...because my son was not selfish and that became the highlight of my day.thanks for the jack and coke Val! Enjoyed every minute of the day!


GOOD!
Heres a knuckle bump for you and Austin


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey Austin... This one's for you Bud!!!









Sent from the treestand


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

James Fink said:


> Good thread! My gut told me I needed to get out there yesterday. So I did borrow my sons muzzle loader for Val. My son loaning a gun is what made this whole hunt. I know I have done something right with all of my fatherhood mistakes...because when I told him that Val shot one with his gun...he got so pumped up it almost made me tear up with pride. Austin made this hunt possibe because I would have not gone by myself. I love the outdoors and I dont take my son as much as I should. But the times that I have taken him it has made an impression on him. I sit here thinking about yesterdays hunt and how pumped up I was when Val told me buck down. It is not all about me or the other guy but what teaching our kids about being "sportsmen/sportswomen" and the sharing of all of it. I know that I have done something right and put someone on a deer yesterday...because my son was not selfish and that became the highlight of my day.thanks for the jack and coke Val! Enjoyed every minute of the day!


That's awesome


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice BW buck, Congrats!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Meat in the freezer! Congrats!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

*The Crab Claw!*

Nice! I'll let Austin come over and shoot the infamous "Crab Claw" whenever he wants!


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Austin said he would shoot it...anytime...then I pointed to the deer in back...told him that was crab claw...he said cool!!! One in the front ain't bad either! Target opportunistic ...I like it!! Haha!


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Lol... I seen the claw standing by my gate Thanksgiving morning but kept driving to BW with Mike. Austin bowhunt or just gun?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome day fer ya'll guys!!! I reckon ya'll will climb up a light pole at Walmart to hunt the next 1!!!! 

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome read! Good job guys!

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Just gun right now...working on a bow soon. He is ready for it...just gotta do it.


----------

